
Ark Hotel Construction time lapse building 15 storeys in 2 days - olalonde
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0DSihggio&feature=player_embedded
======
christoph
It actually took 6 days to complete (still impressive). The main structure was
completed in 2 days though -
[http://www.hotelchatter.com/story/2010/11/12/05758/544/hotel...](http://www.hotelchatter.com/story/2010/11/12/05758/544/hotels/The_Ark_Hotel_in_China_is_Built_in_Just_Six_Days)

